# Alchi von 0 - 375 ?



## HeadMaster2801 (19. September 2007)

Huhu Leute,

ich suche so nen guid wie bei schmied oder schneider von 0 - 375 ... anfangs würde auch erstmal 300 reichen. finde im netz einfach nichts richtiges was mir weiter helfen könnte. hat vileiech von euch einer eine Idee?

lg euer Heady


----------



## Vanidar (19. September 2007)

Hay du, ich habe in einem anderem Bereich einen skill guid gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht zwar nur bis 280 aber die 20 wirst du auchnoch hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



>> Klick mich! <<


Viel Spaß damit,

PaddY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

